# Please Help '87 Audi 5000cs Quattro Turbo



## driver2000 (Apr 26, 2005)

I just bought an 1987 Audi 5000CS Quattro for $800, thinkin' only about having to swap out the struts








Let me Thank You in advance for takin time to check my thread cause it's lengthy.
The thermostat guage and the tachometer don't always work. the tach kicks back in sometimes if i push on the knob(kinda like jiggling the whole face of the tachometer:thumbdown:, probably bad for the cluster ) that sticks out of it(could this be a loose wire, or might we be talkin a firewall wiring harness?). 
The thermostat guage kicks on sometimes if you give the dash a smack or two on the left side(above the guage). 
The worst problem for me though... Last night I got home, decided to move my car to the garage for the night and when i turned on the headlights the dash lights wouldn't illuminate. Any ideas?

Also I can't lock the doors using my key on the drivers side door, only from the passanger side. Someone metioned the contact points on the lock mechanism. If that might have anything to do with it, how do I inspect it. Or could the lock problem have anything to do with the power window switch in the drivers arm rest; the center button to activate the rear windows and ciggarette lighter wont stay down, so i can't use the rear windows. 
I know I need to replace all 4 shocks, but there's a squeaking or squealing noise that i get after i get above 5 or 10 mph, but it is almost non existant in wet weather, could this be control arm bushings? 
The last issue I have to address is that the Bar meter reads like .3 or .4 during idle, I read that it should sit at about 1.0 at idle. When I do a lengthy accel I've seen it go up to about 1.4 or 1.5 I think at the highest, but I read that it can read out past 2.0 even though you don't want to push it that hard. Can I attribute this to an old air filter or might I have to look deeper?








Any Advice would be greatly appreciated, Once again thanks for your time too.


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Please Help '87 Audi 5000cs Quattro Turbo (driver2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *driver2000* »_ The last issue I have to address is that the Bar meter reads like .3 or .4 during idle, I read that it should sit at about 1.0 at idle. When I do a lengthy accel I've seen it go up to about 1.4 or 1.5 I think at the highest, but I read that it can read out past 2.0 even though you don't want to push it that hard. Can I attribute this to an old air filter or might I have to look deeper?








Any Advice would be greatly appreciated, Once again thanks for your time too.

.3 /.4 is fine during idle. full boost should be about 1.3/1.4 unless car is chipped or has a torn wastegate diaphram. 2.0 is a lotta boost so unless your car is modified you will not see 2.0.
The chip and 1.8 bar spring can be bought for this car pretty cheap from a guy named Ben Swanson (sp?)
You might have more luck with the other problems by posting in AudiWorld.
forums.audiworld.com/v8
these forums haven't picked up too well.
Good luck!!
Luis


----------



## GTQ (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Please Help '87 Audi 5000cs Quattro Turbo (driver2000)*

[email protected]
http://ben_swann.homestead.com/myaudi.html
HTH - would be good if posts to this forum included the email address of the sender so a direct reply could be made without having to log into the site - just a suggestion.
Regarding your question, anything under 1 Bar indicates vacuum which is present at idle, cruise or deceleration - where you will see as low as .2Bar, which is good. Anything over 1 Bar is positive pressure or boost from the turbo and an unchipped 5kt should see at least 1.4 Bar otherwise there is a problem. This digital guage is not accurate and only gives a general idea of what is going on. To really check things out, or if you want to tune for performance, plumb a guage in - a good place is to tee off at the ECU.
At idle, you would expect to see around .7 Bar if no leaks. Sounds like things are fairly good with this engine, and you can keep it that way by replacing filter and any questionalbe vacuum lines, and of course change that oil - I recommend Syntec 5W50 for this particular engine with 5-7kmil intervals OK - don't want to start any oil threads here.

Ben


----------



## jeff delaney (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Please Help '87 Audi 5000cs Quattro Turbo (GTQ)*

Ben swanson eh! got a number?








Jeff


----------



## FredOBD (OBDII) (Aug 26, 2004)

WOW!! ALL the problems you're having with your 5K, I have with mine!! LOL!! I broke the cylinder lock on driver's side.. Now, sometimes, I forget that I have to use the passenger lock and when I slip the key in and turn I feel it hitting the right spots and almost turn but... 
My temp gauge does the same thing as yours but didn't know yanking it does the trick! lol! sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't... ah well.... 
Just so you know, a friend of mine is helping me install a manual Boost controller on the car tonight... Apparently these engines can produce mean HP..... You can pickup a MBC at around 100$ and install is pretty simple and quick.. Another thing you can do if you don't want to change the spring, is to simply stretch it... It sounds stupid but it works.. You take it out of the wastegate and simply pull on both ends to make it longer "at rest".. Put it back in and feel the power! lol! I'll keep this forum updated with most of the things that happen with this car... It would be fun to have a thread of a complete makeover or tuning of this car/engine.. I'd like to get more info on it.. running searches on Google gets me more crap than anything else and I just can't stand the way audiworld is...








Oh one good thing that came out of a google serach is this site... I doubt it's updated at all but you get some good info on the car... They discuss the dash light problem that you're having.. 
Check it out:
http://www.intendedacceleration.com


----------

